# Copic marker air brush system 1st attempt



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

This is my first attempt to "paint" blades with a copic marker air brush system. I went with copic because I'm alittle intimidated by traditional air brushing, having 0 experience or knowledge with them. Also it seemed like less of an investment up front and super easy to Change colors. This copic marker system is definitely easy and low maintenance, but dose seem to have limitations that traditional air brushes don't have. Once I get epoxy on them they should look good enough to pull a fish or two.... At least I hope!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

The blades look good for first time .


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice looking blades. I don't think they could be done any better if you used a high end airbrush. Especially for your first time. Heck of a job on your fading and blending. They came out excellent!


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks. Most of them got a base coat of white spray pant. With out it the colors don't really show up. Almost like they are translucent. Which works out great for an antifreeze backs.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Is this the same kind Larry Dahlberg uses? Looks good!


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes it is. The local pat catans has the markers. Although they have a hard time keeping them in stock. They may have the starter kit but don't ever seem to stock the perpelent.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Petermkerling said:


> Yes it is. The local pat catans has the markers. Although they have a hard time keeping them in stock. They may have the starter kit but don't ever seem to stock the perpelent.


Often is the case. Outside of manufacturers not being able to keep up to demand, I will never understand how stores are always out of popular items. I was just at a big box sporting goods store for the 2nd time in a month, and both times they were out of 1/16th oz. chartreuse jig heads, and almost out of split rings and size 6 treble hooks! Many other empty shelf spaces as well. To me that boils down to poor management and is inexcusable. It would be like a 4 star restaurant telling you they are out of meat and ice. I felt like asking them why they don't just order larger amounts next time and if they wanted me to run down to WalMart and help them re stock their shelves. 
The only reason I went there to begin with was because my daughter bought me a gift card from there. Not mentioning any names, but after my card is spent I will never go back. Don't tell me that these very basic items are that hard to keep stocked. Especially considering that many other places don't seem to have that problem. We are talking about hooks and jig heads in a fishing store for crying out loud.


----------



## TheSkoalBandit (Jun 25, 2012)

Dude! nice job, those look great!


----------



## Jim Paden (Feb 28, 2014)

Peter:
They look great. I'll pass along some chatter that I read about the Copic system. Early on they had some problems with the paint fading in a fairly short period of time. Some colors were worse than others. If I recall correctly yellow was one of the problematic colors. Maybe the problem is fixed now. If you can, expose a few of the colors to sunlight for a couple of days to test the colorfastness and let the group know. Some fade is to be expected and not a problem. 
Looking good, keep up the good work.
Thanks,


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Would a copic system work for crank baits?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

GasFish26 said:


> Would a copic system work for crank baits?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No reason that it wouldn't work. Just seal it with epoxy. Post some pics if you give it a try.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

What type of epoxy is everyone using ?

Thanks all eyes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I use Envirotech Lite epoxy. It takes many hours to dry and will require a method to turn the baits to avoid runs and pools. A drying wheel is fairly simple to make and uses a rotisserie or microwave turntable motor that slowly rotates the work. Another option is 30 minute epoxy such as Devcon, but it isn't quite as durable as long set. I recommend staying away from the 5 minute stuff. Also, it is very important with any epoxy to get a true 50/50 ratio that is mixed thoroughly.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

What about spray max 2k ?

It's 25 bucks and a guy on YouTube said it can cover 50 some baits ?

Seems cheap and easy ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

GasFish26 said:


> What about spray max 2k ?
> 
> It's 25 bucks and a guy on YouTube said it can cover 50 some baits ?
> 
> ...


Never used anything like them before, but they have been around for long enough that you should be able to find some unbiased reviews if you do some searching.


----------

